# Literature Map - find similar authors



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

I saw this on the Amazon boards. My library used to have an interactive subject finder like this and it was lots of fun to explore. I did a search but did not find it mentioned yet. Are there other good sites like this (besides this board )?

www.literature-map.com

You type in the name of an author and the map will show you other authors you may like. Your author is in the center of the circle and the closer the other authors are - the more you might like them. You can keep clicking on the author names and each new name will move to the center and show you new authors you might like.

Enjoy!

Susan


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

ooohhh I like it!!!


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Susan M.  That is Way Cool.


----------



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

don't know what book to read? or what author to pick?
Go to this site and put your favorite author.... IT WILL GIVE YOU ALL THE SIMILAR AUTHORS..............Omg omg soooo cool!
check it out!

http://www.literature-map.com


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lailamar said:


> don't know what book to read? or what author to pick?
> Go to this site and put your favorite author.... IT WILL GIVE YOU ALL THE SIMILAR AUTHORS..............Omg omg soooo cool!
> check it out!
> 
> http://www.literature-map.com


It is cool, isn't it? Love literature-map, anyone who hasn't looked at it should definitely try it. We've got this and several other cool book sites in our Book Lovers Links!

Thanks for posting!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We have two threads right next to each other on the same topic. I am going to merge them together. Thanks!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Leslie!  I've just started looking at the posts and didn't notice that!

Betsy


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

OMG. I cannot even begin to describe how happy this tool makes me! Thanks!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks the post Susan..... what a helpful tool!!!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's pretty funny. I'm still trying to figure out the connection between Cliff Simak and Dick Francis.

And the closest name to Rex Stout is Leslie Charteris.     


Mike


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

I've noted that "Diana Wynne Jones" is way across the screen from "Diane Wynne Jones." And "Peter S. Beagle" and "Peter S Beagle" aren't as near each other as one would think. And "Ursula K. Le Guin" is no where near "Ursula Le Guin."


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried this a few months ago, and very few of the recommendations I got made any sense.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, but it's fun... 

Betsy


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks so much. I just bought Bad Boy by Olivia Goldsmith, who I'd never heard of, based on a love for Dean Koontz.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Olivia Goldsmith  wrote First Wives Club  and a few other best sellers  She past away in 2004

Tessa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tessa said:


> Olivia Goldsmith wrote First Wives Club and a few other best sellers She past away in 2004
> 
> Tessa


When I checked the link, I saw that she had written FWC. Unfortunately, it's not on Kindle, yet!

Betsy


----------

